# I'm on a roll today,so is this 6.5 armored Bobcat in Pa.looking for cop killer



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

http://a57.foxnews.com/global.fncst.../493/Police Barracks Shoot_Mill.jpg?ve=1&tl=1

http://www.foxnews.com/us/2014/09/2...l-through-pa-woods-in-hunt-for-suspected-cop/


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

They say hes playing sniper. They have seen him but he keeps getting away.


----------



## csi-tech (Apr 13, 2013)

Holy Cow. He can outwalk it, but.....Holy Cow.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Hope it proves useful.


----------



## Arklatex (May 24, 2014)

Seems like they would find him easier with a chopper equipped with thermal camera. That is if they know his general area. He could also be somewhere thousands of miles away if the sightings were a case of mistaken identity.


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

They've got helos up with thermal units


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

This is so funny.
Just this morning I was stuck next to a trailer at a stoplight that was hauling one of these bobcats.
I was looking at its metal cage and tread, and thought, "I wonder if that could be an expedient bug out vehicle?"
From the looks of the one above, I wasn't the only one to think about adding armor. :lol:


----------



## ekim (Dec 28, 2012)

What a waste of tax payer dollars!


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

They were finding deer with the thermal heat signature. 
Day 12 total number of police at 1,000
Vigilantes talking it up. Hey ifn you think you can do better than 1,000 police go right ahead bozo. Best to stay out of the way. They also say they're finding diapers and Serbian cigarettes. He must think its a good idea to wear a diaper so he can hide all day and doesn't have to get up to poop. Signs are going up in support of state police. One with a diaper on it.


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

Maybe they need the bob kitty to clean up the diapers? 

I'd love to see the video of those idiots trying to stay on the platform while that thing moves through the woods. They have apparently never tried standing in a bucket like that before spending the money.


----------



## alterego (Jan 27, 2013)

If their is one thing to learn from this. It is the out come of one resister to the machine and what he can do on his own. What will become of many.


----------

